# You mean wala ka pala sa Pinas?nasaan ka ba?



## Seb_K

Guys,

What does this mean ... Thanks!

"You mean wala ka pala sa Pinas? Nasaan ka ba?"


----------



## Chriszinho85

Seb_K said:


> "You mean wala ka pala sa Pinas? Nasaan ka ba?"


Hey Seb.  It means "You mean you're not in the Philippines?  Where are you?"


----------



## Seb_K

Thanks!!!


----------

